# What do you think



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

Well I blew one of the air-lift air bags on the chrerokee, went to a place that puts new coil springs on, guy said he could put some heavy duty ones on that would eliminate me having to bag it again. I also talked to him about tembrens (sp), he said the new coils would do the job. He wants $400 to insall the tembrens and versus $250 for the spings installed. What do you guys think, should I go for the tembrens or the new coils. Thanks..


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

And when you take the plow off it will ride high in the front and stiff as hell.


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

So, what would you do...., are you saying that then new coils would make the front end high and ride stiff or the tembrens would cause this....


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

Coils would be to stiff of a drive with the plow off.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I would use air shocks Life time guarantee from Auto Zone. Put the plow on pump them up take the plow off let the air out. the problem with using stiffer springs or timbrins is they add stiffness to the suspension ALL THE TIME. when you take the plow off you still have the stiff springs or the timbrins.


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

I thought they don't make air shocks that fit a 99 cherokee sport anymore. if they do do you know the brand and part number.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Go to plowmeisters post #6 here: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=77579

You may be able to find a close-enough fit for the Cherokee.

Fran


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

snow problem;737762 said:


> Well I blew one of the air-lift air bags on the chrerokee,.... Thanks..


Why did the air bag blow? Too much/little air pressure? Wear thru? Since I have Air-Lift in the front, I want to be ready!!! BTW, you can buy a replacement air bag for about $40.

Fran


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

I think the bump stop that I cut off (not enough) pushed through the top of one. Thanks for the infor guys..


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

Where, I did not know they sold them seperate.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

snow problem;738623 said:


> Where, I did not know they sold them seperate.


Here's one source: http://store.summitracing.com/egnse...se&Ntk=KeywordSearch&DDS=1&N=700+115&x=44&y=9

If you have Air Lift bag system 80702 then the replacement bag number is 80202 (shown above).

Fran


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

snow problem;738621 said:


> I think the bump stop that I cut off (not enough) pushed through the top of one. Thanks for the infor guys..


Was the red plastic washer-type thing (about 3-4 inches in diameter and about 3/8 inch thick) bolted into the bottom of the bump stop to prevent that from happening?

Fran


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the link, I ordered the hole kit for 80 bucks, in case something is diffrent or I will have an extra on on hand. Thanks again.


----------

